# Is tap water ok?



## YesMovement (Apr 14, 2014)

Hi guys, registered last week and started a thread on basic tarantula care. I live in the South of England and I was wondering, is tap water ok for my Chilean Rose Hair? If not, how should I go about letting her drink?

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## Poec54 (Apr 14, 2014)

I only use bottled water.  I go thru about a case a week.  For the average person, a case would last many months, so it's very affordable.   Give your spider a waterbowl, 1 to 3 ozs.


----------



## Mariner1 (Apr 14, 2014)

I only use bottled water. The city puts fluoride and who knows what else in the water and my well water is extremely hard.


----------



## awiec (Apr 14, 2014)

I boil and de-chlorinate my water but I still got water stains on my enclosures, never seemed to bother the spiders but I switched to bottled so I don't have to look at water stains all day.


----------



## Misty Day (Apr 14, 2014)

I just use regular tap water, if it's safe for us to drink, it's safe for them. I don't really mind the water stains as long as they're not too bad.


----------



## Andy Sherwood (Apr 14, 2014)

I'm in the UK, I use bottled water.

As Poec54 said, very cheap and you get a lot of it, providing you buy in bulk.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## z32upgrader (Apr 14, 2014)

For my spiders, I buy one gallon jugs of distilled water at my local grocery store for $.97 each.  It's cheaper than buying 24-packs of bottled water, never leaves water spots, and has much less waste in terms of the amount of plastic that potentially gets thrown in a landfill.  One gallon lasts a month or more for the 50 spiders I care for even here in the dry climate of Arizona.


----------



## Beary Strange (Apr 14, 2014)

I get Sparklett's delivery and use it for personal drinking, cooking and my spiders. But then, the OC is known for its poor water quality...there's a water store in EVERY plaza so.


----------



## Poec54 (Apr 14, 2014)

Tcks123 said:


> I just use regular tap water, if it's safe for us to drink, it's safe for them.


Not really.  We're hundreds of times larger, and can handle a lot more chemicals than they can.


----------



## BobGrill (Apr 14, 2014)

I used to use it but now I use distilled water.


----------



## cold blood (Apr 14, 2014)

I have used only tap water for 14 years, the only issue is the build-up on the water dish.   I will say, that generally I use water from a bucket in the room, as it sits the chlorine will dissipate, although it doesn't help with the fluoride, it hasn't caused issues with the t's.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YesMovement (Apr 14, 2014)

Do they do distilled water at Super Markets (UK)? I'm sorry I'm sounding so stupid I just wanna get everything right!


----------



## cgrinter (Apr 14, 2014)

I feel like there would be evidence to suggest tap water would be bad for T's by now... and it doesn't appear to be out there one way or another. I've only used tap water and never had problems for slings to adults. A lot of people in the US use and drink bottled water, but there is no reason for this let alone using it for tarantulas.

-Edit- I should say usually very little reason, unless a chemical company destroys your groundwater and rivers.


----------



## SpiderMan1975 (Apr 14, 2014)

I use reverse osmosis water from my home which is basicly the same as store bought bottled water


----------



## Poec54 (Apr 14, 2014)

cgrinter said:


> I feel like there would be evidence to suggest tap water would be bad for T's by now... and it doesn't appear to be out there one way or another. I've only used tap water and never had problems for slings to adults. A lot of people in the US use and drink bottled water, but there is no reason for this let alone using it for tarantulas.


Define 'bad for.'  It doesn't have to kill them to be an issue.  Have you bred your spiders?  Certain added chemicals may effect their reproduction.  We really don't know, and bottled water is very cheap.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cgrinter (Apr 14, 2014)

Poec54 said:


> Define 'bad for.'  It doesn't have to kill them to be an issue.  Have you bred your spiders?  Certain added chemicals may effect their reproduction.  We really don't know, and bottled water is very cheap.


Only bread B. smithi. I understand the reasoning for wanting to err on the side of caution, but do breeders have preferences? Has anyone actually looked at this in any semi-scientific way? It sounds like all we have is anecdotal reports that don't really tell us one way or another. If anything I would imagine hard water would be good - the dissolved minerals would probably be more important to a spider than a minute amount of fluoride and probably better than perfectly pure mineral-free water. I've never had problems but that doesn't mean I'm right, but I think spending money on water is one of the stupider things people do (bottled water in general).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Apr 14, 2014)

I use tap water.  Never had any issue from sling to adult to sac and back again.

---------- Post added 04-14-2014 at 06:07 PM ----------




Poec54 said:


> Not really.  We're hundreds of times larger, and can handle a lot more chemicals than they can.


Can you source that?  To err on the side of caution is one thing.  To state something regarding the molecular biology of an animal whose nutritional and mineral requirements are basically unknown is faulty.


----------



## cgrinter (Apr 14, 2014)

Poec54 said:


> Not really.  We're hundreds of times larger, and can handle a lot more chemicals than they can.


That theory only holds true if the spider drinks the same amount of water as we do. They are much smaller, but they also drink a lot less water.


----------



## Poec54 (Apr 14, 2014)

cgrinter said:


> Only bread B. smithi. I understand the reasoning for wanting to err on the side of caution, but do breeders have preferences? Has anyone actually looked at this in any semi-scientific way? It sounds like all we have is anecdotal reports that don't really tell us one way or another. If anything I would imagine hard water would be good - the dissolved minerals would probably be more important to a spider than a minute amount of fluoride and probably better than perfectly pure mineral-free water. I've never had problems but that doesn't mean I'm right, but I think spending money on water is one of the stupider things people do (bottled water in general).


Tap water quality and chemical additives vary from one area to the next, so that prevents any kind of study on it's effects on tarantulas.  The inconsistency and questionable quality is what created the demand for bottled water in the first place.  Otherwise it wouldn't exist.  You can take a stand on not spending the dollar a month it would cost you for bottled water, but what are you accomplishing?


----------



## nicodimus22 (Apr 14, 2014)

Tcks123 said:


> if it's safe for us to drink, it's safe for them.


Going by that logic, if chocolate is safe for us to eat, it's safe for dogs, right? Nope. It's safe for us, but can be deadly for them, and we're a lot more similar biologically to dogs than we are to spiders.

There are chemicals that an exterminator uses in our home that are safe for us, and even safe for our dogs and cats, that completely wipe out invertebrates. 

I put chemicals in the aquariums at work that are safe for fish, but kill invertebrates (ghost shrimp) if we don't take them out first.

Different animals react differently to the same chemical.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cgrinter (Apr 15, 2014)

Poec54 said:


> Tap water quality and chemical additives vary from one area to the next, so that prevents any kind of study on it's effects on tarantulas.  The inconsistency and questionable quality is what created the demand for bottled water in the first place.  Otherwise it wouldn't exist.  You can take a stand on not spending the dollar a month it would cost you for bottled water, but what are you accomplishing?


It's called marketing.

This doesn't prevent any kind of test - this just keeps that test from being wildly applicable to world water supplies. Yes water quality does vary in America, but not by a lot, and in general most places do the same thing to the water.


----------



## Lrntolive (Apr 15, 2014)

Poec54 said:


> Define 'bad for.'  It doesn't have to kill them to be an issue.  Have you bred your spiders?  Certain added chemicals may effect their reproduction.  We really don't know, and bottled water is very cheap.


Poec,

Not sure if this helps or hurts this conversation, but here goes.

When I used to do kinetic modeling chemistry, one of the tests we did here in the USA was to test the quality of bottled water versus tap water and distilled water. You are correct that tap water had added chlorine to reduce the amount of bacteria and fluorine to do the same(also to help our teeth), but every bottled water brand tested had high levels of bacteria. Twice as much as found in tap water.

Distilled water was the purest, but remember that the distilling process removes everything from the water, including any minerals. This is why a person should never drink distilled water as it will pull minerals and nutrients from the body. Don't know if it will do the same for T's.

So I guess the choice is bacteria or some added chemicals. Personally, I don't know which is better until someone performs real lab tests over a period of years. Sounds like a good research grant for a University student. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tgrip77 (Apr 15, 2014)

most bottled water IS tap water, they just put a fancy label on it and sell it to the slaves for a 1000-2000 mark up.
do you think the tarantulas that have survived the centuries out in the wild were drinking perrier or evian? or did they find a puddle loaded with bacteria / parasites?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## cold blood (Apr 15, 2014)

Tgrip77 said:


> most bottled water IS tap water, they just put a fancy label on it and sell it to the slaves for a 1000-2000 mark up.
> do you think the tarantulas that have survived the centuries out in the wild were drinking perrier or evian? or did they find a puddle loaded with bacteria / parasites?


I worked for a long time running bar set ups, and at the time, we had pepsi under contract and aquafina (sp?) was the water offered by pepsi.  During those years I had multiple different workers from pepsi tell me straight up that aquafina bottled water is nothing more than Chicago tap water.   Bottled water is under less scrutiny than is tap water is.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## oddT (Apr 15, 2014)

I simply use Tap water, once this debate resolves with true facts, only then I will change my method...

havnt had a problem with tap water just yet.

-OddT


----------



## Lrntolive (Apr 15, 2014)

Just an added note, the tap water was city water, not well water. If a person had a private well, then the contents would depend on the filtration system used.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkmD (Apr 15, 2014)

I've used bottled and tap water over the years (90% tap) and never had problems (EVER), bottled water just seems better cause it's shop bought/with a label, tap water is very much the same (even in different continents), cause our water suppliers have many tests done almost every day/week to make sure it doesn't have to much bacteria or lack of nutrients etc, so for now tap water is safe for consumption, if it was bad we would hear many news stories etc, about water harming our pets/animals and T's over time (around the globe), yet it's never happened at least to a massive extent.


----------



## Tgrip77 (Apr 15, 2014)

@coldblood
sure, i dont doubt that one bit. they may have a few slight differences when it comes to filters and additives, but for the most part, coke, pepsi and the rest of the criminal like corporations are practically stealing our water for pennies and selling it back for big time dollars. there is a great documentary about this called "tapped" 

http://topdocumentaryfilms.com/tapped/

and thanks to all these people and their love for the newish trend of bottled water...governments/corporations are making it illegal for us to collect rain water that falls on our private property. thats right...those barrels of water in your backyard have as much profit potential as crude oil.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Apr 15, 2014)

Tgrip77 said:


> and thanks to all these people and their love for the newish trend of bottled water...governments/corporations are making it illegal for us to collect rain water that falls on our private property. thats right...those barrels of water in your backyard have as much profit potential as crude oil.


Source?

Http://www.enlight-inc.com/blog/?p=1036

Certainly doesn't seem like it currently.


----------



## Keith B (Apr 15, 2014)

cold blood said:


> I have used only tap water for 14 years, the only issue is the build-up on the water dish.   I will say, that generally I use water from a bucket in the room, as it sits the chlorine will dissipate, although it doesn't help with the fluoride, it hasn't caused issues with the t's.


Always used tap water myself.  For water stain issues I found that avoiding pet store dishes and finding ceramic style dishes with a glaze finish minimizes it.  With pet store dishes the water stains quickly become practically welded to the dish.  You have to neglect the ceramic dishes for some time to start to get a buildup, and even then it scrubs right off.  I wash before use, and never had an issue with Ts drinking from it.  So far the nicest ones I found were in a four-pack.  Little individual serving bowls at Crate and Barrel.  Came in two shades of green, orange and pink.  Not sure if they still sell them though.  Hope this helps.  Water stains on the glass can't be helped far as I know.  JUst have to avoid getting water there, but with some arboreals it's unavoidable.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood (Apr 15, 2014)

Keith B said:


> Always used tap water myself.  For water stain issues I found that avoiding pet store dishes and finding ceramic style dishes with a glaze finish minimizes it.  With pet store dishes the water stains quickly become practically welded to the dish.  You have to neglect the ceramic dishes for some time to start to get a buildup, and even then it scrubs right off.  I wash before use, and never had an issue with Ts drinking from it.  So far the nicest ones I found were in a four-pack.  Little individual serving bowls at Crate and Barrel.  Came in two shades of green, orange and pink.  Not sure if they still sell them though.  Hope this helps.  Water stains on the glass can't be helped far as I know.  JUst have to avoid getting water there, but with some arboreals it's unavoidable.


For adults, I like these stainless steel, and smooth so the deposits come off in little sheets with just a little "elbow grease"...holds decent amount but its shallow and easily accessed.


----------



## oddT (Apr 15, 2014)

cold blood said:


> For adults, I like these stainless steel, and smooth so the deposits come off in little sheets with just a little "elbow grease"...holds decent amount but its shallow and easily accessed.



Where did you get this?


----------



## LordWaffle (Apr 15, 2014)

Belle Fury said:


> I get Sparklett's delivery and use it for personal drinking, cooking and my spiders. But then, the OC is known for its poor water quality...there's a water store in EVERY plaza so.


Ridiculous.  Drinking pool water straight from the tap is amazing and it was my favorite part of living in Anaheim.


----------



## 2bears (Apr 16, 2014)

I have used tap water for 10 yrs...no problems so far.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Misty Day (Apr 16, 2014)

nicodimus22 said:


> Going by that logic,


But this is water we are talking about here, the most basic thing for survival for any living thing. I'm sure they don't come across nice, clean water in the wild, and I know you're gonna say, 'But this is captivity' , most wild caught t's have been given tap water with no problems. I've and many other people have used tap water with zero problems.


----------



## jthorntonwillis (Apr 16, 2014)

I collect the runoff from the condensation from my A/C Same as distilled,and it's free....But then I'm Scottish and cheap. :


----------



## nicodimus22 (Apr 16, 2014)

Tcks123 said:


> But this is water we are talking about here, the most basic thing for survival for any living thing. I'm sure they don't come across nice, clean water in the wild, and I know you're gonna say, 'But this is captivity' , most wild caught t's have been given tap water with no problems. I've and many other people have used tap water with zero problems.


We're not actually talking about the water, though. We're talking about the chemicals that have been added to the water.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lrntolive (Apr 16, 2014)

YesMovement said:


> Hi guys, registered last week and started a thread on basic tarantula care. I live in the South of England and I was wondering, is tap water ok for my Chilean Rose Hair? If not, how should I go about letting her drink?


I think, based on the comments in the thread and research that I know of, you're going to have to make your own decision. You are in England, so you know the quality of your tap water. 

As long as you understand what risks each of the types of water may present, I think you will be able to take the appropriate precautions.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## BobGrill (Apr 16, 2014)

Poec, I'm really curious as to where you've gotten this information from as well. It'd be nice to see a source.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bipolar Spider (Apr 17, 2014)

I dont get it, a few people say they use bottled, soon as someone says they use tap they're shot down with loads of misinformation that isn't proven at all. What happened to leaving people to their own opinions? Not everything has to be fought down. There are no proven anything that tap water has any ill effects on T's. Simple as that. Come with proof over opinion before you cost people unnecessary money. IMO

water tests lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smokehound714 (Apr 17, 2014)

Tap water itself is just fine.  Old plumbing on the other hand can leach heavy metals.  My tap water is undrinkable, because our plumbing sucks.  It's safe to drink, but i find it absolutely repulsive.  Oddly, all my T's and spiders seem to like it better.  Must be the high calcium content.  Haha our water is so hard, that i can just give my millipedes tap water, and they get all the calcium they need 


   Alot of our water actually comes from the colorado river, over here, which is why it's so ridiculously hard.


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Apr 17, 2014)

Bipolar Spider said:


> I dont get it, a few people say they use bottled, soon as someone says they use tap they're shot down with loads of misinformation that isn't proven at all. What happened to leaving people to their own opinions? Not everything has to be fought down. There are no proven anything that tap water has any ill effects on T's. Simple as that. Come with proof over opinion before you cost people unnecessary money. IMO
> 
> water tests lol


I think people confuse their own precautionary measures with actual "health concerns" and then wonder why anyone else would "risk" their animals.   I've yet to see any actual data or proof any additives in tap water negatively impact tarantulas.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Poec54 (Apr 17, 2014)

freedumbdclxvi said:


> I've yet to see any actual data or proof any additives in tap water negatively impact tarantulas.


And you probably won't see any, due to the variation in water quality and additives state-to-state and country-to-country.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarkmD (Apr 17, 2014)

I agree with poec54, you probably wont see any official proof on variations (across the board), but our water suppliers across the world try thayr best to keep it safe for drinking from many tests etc, so from now till we all have proof of damaging differences between our water (except from the taste lol) we dont have to worry about our T's drinking it.


----------



## BobGrill (Apr 17, 2014)

Bipolar Spider said:


> I dont get it, a few people say they use bottled, soon as someone says they use tap they're shot down with loads of misinformation that isn't proven at all. What happened to leaving people to their own opinions? Not everything has to be fought down. There are no proven anything that tap water has any ill effects on T's. Simple as that. Come with proof over opinion before you cost people unnecessary money. IMO
> 
> water tests lol


Because there's no proof that tap water is good or bad for them, and everyone likes to think that their way is the right way. 

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pociemon (Apr 17, 2014)

YesMovement said:


> Hi guys, registered last week and started a thread on basic tarantula care. I live in the South of England and I was wondering, is tap water ok for my Chilean Rose Hair? If not, how should I go about letting her drink?


I use tap water, but i dont use a waterbowl, neither for my burrowers or arboreal T´s, it is not necessary. I mist the arboreals twice a week and i keep a corner in the burrowers enclosure stay wet all year long. it works. Just to show you that there are many ways to hydrating our small critters.


----------



## cold blood (Apr 17, 2014)

BobGrill said:


> Because there's no proof that tap water is good or bad for them, and everyone likes to think that their way is the right way.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


As long as you are offering clean water, its the right way.


----------



## ARACHNO-SMACK48 (Apr 17, 2014)

I prefer to use water out of a purifier for my T's mostly because I can. Distilled water lacks vitamins and minerals found in nature and I don't like to use bottled water. But I live in Memphis and we have some of the best water in the U.S. Any way tap water should be fine regardless as long as you don't have particularly bad water.


----------



## cold blood (Apr 17, 2014)

Keep in mind, t's are not like dogs where the moment you put the bowl down they slobber the whole thing down.  Water in t enclosures sits for a while, long enough for anything that can escape, to do so by the time they get around to it.   Chlorine would really be the one thing of greatest concern in my mind, but there is no way its still in the water by the time a t would generally get to it.


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Apr 17, 2014)

Poec54 said:


> And you probably won't see any, due to the variation in water quality and additives state-to-state and country-to-country.


Of course.   But studies *could* be done with the various additives.  That many people worldwide not only successfully keep but breed tarantulas providing only tap water, one can surmise that in most cases tap water is more than adequate and lacks lasting effects.


----------



## cold blood (Apr 17, 2014)

*bottle v. tap*

http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2010/03/100310/why-tap-water-is-better/

Interesting that it points out bottled being known to contain BPA, which is known to cause reproductive issues.


----------



## Smokehound714 (Apr 18, 2014)

Some definitely need a water dish, like aphonos and grammies.

  Those two genera tend to loath wet conditions, misting them can cause problems.


----------



## Pociemon (Apr 18, 2014)

Smokehound714 said:


> Some definitely need a water dish, like aphonos and grammies.
> 
> Those two genera tend to loath wet conditions, misting them can cause problems.


Absolutely. I should have included it in my original post, but it was only to show him there is other ways of doing it. But still, there is nothing wrong with keeping a wet corner in there, but it is for the more advanced keepers. Misting is not that good.


----------



## shebeen (Apr 18, 2014)

cold blood said:


> Keep in mind, t's are not like dogs where the moment you put the bowl down they slobber the whole thing down.  Water in t enclosures sits for a while, long enough for anything that can escape, to do so by the time they get around to it.   Chlorine would really be the one thing of greatest concern in my mind, but there is no way its still in the water by the time a t would generally get to it.


Chlorine will dissipate from standing water but chloramine will not.  Many municipalities treat their tap water with both, including mine.  I use Prime or AmQuel to neutralize the chloramine in the water I give my spiders.  Although I'm not sure it's actually necessary, I'd rather error on caution.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lrntolive (May 3, 2014)

shebeen said:


> Chlorine will dissipate from standing water but chloramine will not.  Many municipalities treat their tap water with both, including mine.  I use Prime or AmQuel to neutralize the chloramine in the water I give my spiders.  Although I'm not sure it's actually necessary, I'd rather error on caution.


Shebeen,

After doing a little research, chloramine will dissipate from water, but very slowly. It is a derivative of ammonia, actually a chlorine radical attached to ammonia. I guess water treatment facilities started using it because it dissipates slower than chlorine and is easier to handle.

Still, considering the distances tap water must travel from a treatment facility before reaching your home (in the USA) the chloramine should dissipate to low levels. I don't work in a lab anymore, so I can't run any specific tests, but it would be interesting if a younger person could?

Again, up to the individual to decide for themselveswhat they feel is safe for their T.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## Talkenlate04 (May 3, 2014)

Never used anything but tap water and never had an issue.


----------



## Le Wasp (May 3, 2014)

Lrntolive said:


> Shebeen,
> 
> After doing a little research, chloramine will dissipate from water, but very slowly. It is a derivative of ammonia, actually a chlorine radical attached to ammonia. I guess water treatment facilities started using it because it dissipates slower than chlorine and is easier to handle.
> 
> ...


For those who would like to use tap, but are afraid of chlorine and other compounds that evaporate out, you could try what my friend does for her fish:  Save a big empty soda bottle/milk jug/etc. and fill it with tap water.  Then leave it uncapped for a few days before using it.


----------



## cold blood (May 3, 2014)

cold blood said:


> I will say, that generally I use water from a bucket in the room, as it sits the chlorine will dissipate...



I do that as well.


----------



## Eclipse (May 3, 2014)

I've used *tap water* for about 10+ years with all my invertebrates even when I moved state to state. I never used a water bowl except for desert species. Never had any problems and only had one mismolt from an Avic out of the few dozen T's I've owned in those 10+ years. Can't tell you how much exactly lol.


----------



## Medusa (May 3, 2014)

I use tap water for my t's (and us) because our neighborhood water system is one of the best in the area. If we lived somewhere else I'd consider using bottled or filtered based on the local system. But then I'm not breeding/selling which might cause me to be a little more careful.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rooney (May 3, 2014)

Granted the UK makes the top ten list of the safest tap water, I'd assume it should be just fine for your t. It's a rose hair, it's from Chile. I'm sure they're no stranger to shitty water lately.


----------



## Nosiris (Aug 12, 2014)

Remember that tap water varies wildly in composition from place to place, not just in additives but from the basic 'hardness' of the area's supply as well. Even the age and condition of your building's plumbing can have an effect. Someone declaring on here that they've always used tap water with no problems is not a green light for everyone to use tap water. 

I notice the OP is in the south of England where our water is particularly hard and chlorinated. IMHO I'd stick to bottled just to be on the safe side.


----------



## darthcider (Aug 12, 2014)

I live in Wales and use tap water, but only been at this for a few months.
Try Halfords or somewhere similar for distilled water.


----------



## ratluvr76 (Aug 12, 2014)

I use bottled water for myself, my dog and our T's, but I try to use bottled spring water rather than distiller because the distillation process strips the water of trace minerals. Our tap water is fine for the most part but it tastes like dirt to me. My family say I'm nuts but I really do notice a taste. My family has tested me on it, gave me two glasses of water. One had tap water the other had bottled, I could smell the dirt in the tap water before I even got the glass to my lips. I can also taste the chlorine. Plus I don't think fluoridated water is healthy. I buy 5 gallon jugs of it though and returns the empties for a fresh bottle. Zero land fill waste.  (a water cooler with a hot and cool tap was my anniversary present this year. )


----------



## dementedlullaby (Aug 12, 2014)

Chlorine dissipates, so does chloramine but at a slower rate. Not all treatment facilities use chlromaine though. You should be able to ask someone in charge what they use. They will tell you if you ask. I know my area doesn't use chloramine to treat, only chlorine.

If you're really worried about it just leave a jug sitting out. Or if you're a real worry wort boil it. I let my water sit for my salt water aquariums because I don't want to add dechlorinator or fresh water tanks if I'm out of the dechlorinator. For tarantulas I don't think tap water straight out of the tap will cause any harm personally. But I do stay on the safe side and "age" the water slightly before use. I prefer spring water for taste and my animals liked it but after two broken water coolers (first one stopped cooling, second one started leaking) I just went back to tap. I'm also not a fan of distilled/RO water unless it is for very specific purposes. And most of the time you end up "building it back up" anyway.

Of course some places just have horrid tap water. I figure if you won't drink it don't give it to your animals.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tweakz (Aug 13, 2014)

cold blood said:


> http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2010/03/100310/why-tap-water-is-better/
> 
> Interesting that it points out bottled being known to contain BPA, which is known to cause reproductive issues.


Was gonna say this. As far as breeding issues this is the only substance in this discussion with proven problems, at least my tap water isn't plasticated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ratluvr76 (Aug 13, 2014)

BPA free bottles don't leach BPA into the water.


----------

